# Claridge Ladies Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Anyone ever heard of Claridge watches? Are they watches made for Claridge's in London? There is a secretary at work that has been given one and wants to know more about it. Quite a nice traditional ladies watch believed to be late 40's but may be pre-War.

It seems I am regarded as a watch expert







if only they knew the truth that I know bugger all


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Heard on the news last week that Claridge's is for sale at 300 Million Pounds.









No idea about the watches though.


----------

